#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  How to write in Thai script?

## Art Thief

Could anyone tell me how to write this in Thai script please?

'Life is a journey, not a destination'

Regards.

----------


## JoGeAr

Do you want the English words written as they would sound in Thai script or do you want it translated into Thai?

----------


## Art Thief

> Do you want the English words written as they would sound in Thai script or do you want it translated into Thai?


I would realy like the comparative Thai proverb, thanks for your interest.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

ข้อมูลของเล่มนี้สำหรับช่วยคุณเรียนภาษาไทย - thai-language.com

----------


## notanameleft

> Could anyone tell me how to write this in Thai script please?
> 
> 'Life is a journey, not a destination'
> 
> Regards.


ชีวิต คือ การเดินทาง ไม่ใช่ปลายทาง
Chee wit kue gaan dern taang, mai chai plaai taang

----------


## BigRed

It's easy really: 

Life is a journey, not a destination

----------


## English Noodles

> ชีวิต คือ การเดินทาง ไม่ใช่ปลายทาง Chee wit kue gaan dern taang, mai chai plaai taang


There is a Thai version of this saying, I can't remember what it is but what you have writen just sounds funny. :Smile:

----------


## Spiderman2008

easy to understand for Thai, i think this

1. ชีวิต คือ การเดินที่ที่ไม่มีวันสิ้นสุด

or

2. ชีวิต คือ การเดินทางที่ไม่มีปลายทาง

----------


## notanameleft

> Originally Posted by notanameleft
> 
> ชีวิต คือ การเดินทาง ไม่ใช่ปลายทาง Chee wit kue gaan dern taang, mai chai plaai taang
> 
> 
> There is a Thai version of this saying, I can't remember what it is but what you have writen just sounds funny.


2 months already since you've posted, remember yet what it is in Thai?? Maybe you can show me :P

----------

